
Scientists hope to use neutrino experiments to watch a black hole form - dnetesn
http://www.symmetrymagazine.org/article/september-2015/the-birth-of-a-black-hole-live
======
jobu
Interesting stuff, but unfortunately the title is linkbait (The birth of a
black hole, live). The subtitle on the page would be a lot better: _"
Scientists hope to use neutrino experiments to watch a black hole form."_

~~~
sctb
Thanks, we updated the submission title.

